# Recoloring Carbs??



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a pair of Holley carbs I'm rebuilding for a guy. I've tried to tell him they aren't what he needs but he wants them rebuilt and recolored....on the cheap.:rolleyes2:

Has anyone tried the Eastwood recoloring "paint" or any other method that will be fuel resistant. He just wants me to paint them and I just see the paint running off the first time a float sticks and gas runs down them. I just want to get them done and off my workbench. :leaving:

Car btw is a pro street '55 Nomad, chopped to hell, sitting on a tube chassis and powered by a blown 455 Olds of all things that he thinks will be a sick street car. :smilielol:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try Eastwood's Carb Renew 2;


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Randy! :cheers







I'll update and post some pics when they are complete!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You could try having them zinc plated and then colored with a cadmium patina. I would think you could find a plating shop near you or you could do it yourself with this plating kit. I have never tried to plate zinc, but I do have one of their triple chrome plating kits.

Copy Cad® & Zinc Plating Kits - Electroplating & Anodizing - Caswell Inc


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

A buddy of mine just used one of the home kits when restoring his '64 Corvette. It did a good enough job that his car was just Duntov certified. In the Corvette world, it doesn't get any better than a Duntov cert.


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

The eastwood carb renew works ok but it's not perfect. If your doing it on the ceap you can use wheel paint that is the gold color which will work almost as good as the eastwood paint & cost a lot less.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

rexs73gto said:


> The eastwood carb renew works ok but it's not perfect. If your doing it on the ceap you can use wheel paint that is the gold color which will work almost as good as the eastwood paint & cost a lot less.


Yeah, if I was doing this the right way he'd have a set of 750's (at least) to use and I'd get them properly zinc-dichromate plated. But what he's planning on using as a pair of chrome plated and spray bombed 600's.......:banghead:.

I'm still trying to talk him out of them but he seems pretty committed so we'll see. His "engine guy" says they'll work fine. :thumbsup: 

I just don't want to be around when it leans out and goes BOOM! :leaving:



Thanks for all the suggestions guys!


----------

